# sodium benzene phosphonate



## frangs

¿Cómo diríais este compuesto en español? También me sale "sodium benzene phosphinate" aunque supongo que la traducción será similar a la anterior.

Fosfonato de benceno sódico?????

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## lpfr

Phosphonates have the general structure R−P(=O)(OR)2
  No conozco la sustancia, pero creo que se traduce como "fosfonato de sodio y benceno"


----------



## janecito

No sé si esto te ayuda algo:

http://www.chemicalland21.com/specialtychem/perchem/SODIUM PHENYLPHOSPHINATE.htm

Mira bajo "Synonims".


----------



## lpfr

Como dice papillon es "phosphOnate" y no "phosphInate"


----------



## papillon

Hola Frangs,
creo que usted ya lo sabe, pero se lo digo por si acaso: en Ingles, sodium phenyl phosphonate no es lo mismo que sodium phenyl phosphinate. 
1. Sodium phenylphosphinate: NaOP(O)(H)Ph
2. Sodium phenylphosphonate NaOP(O)(OH)Ph

Tienen el fosforo en distintos estados de oxidacion.
Saludos


----------



## UJOFRA

Duda:

cu'al ser'ia la diferencia entre el "fosfonato" y el fosfato?


----------



## lpfr

UJOFRA said:


> cu'al ser'ia la diferencia entre el "fosfonato" y el fosfato?



 No tienen nada que ver. Fosfato es una sal del ácido fosfórico y fosfonato es un radical complejo orgánico con muchos más átomos que el fosfato. Lo único que tienen en común es "fosf" porque los dos tienen el elemento químico fósforo. Hay compuestos químicos que tienen varios nombres, pero solamente un químico puede decirte si dos nombres corresponden a la misma sustancia.


----------



## UJOFRA

Gracias por la aclaratoria. No me he cruzado con ninguna traducci'on en el 'area de qu'imica, pero me parece interesante estar informado. I'll keep on researching!


----------



## papillon

Fosfatos son derivados del acido fosforico. Existen fosfatos organicos, como fenilfosfato, pero el grupo fenil en este caso no tiene enlace con fosforo sino con un oxigeno:
* PhOP*(O)(OR)2. 
Mientras fenilfosfonato tiene un enlace entre el grupo fenil y el fosforo.
* PhP*(O)(OR)2


----------



## frangs

¡Muchas gracias por las respuestas!

Si "fenilfosfinato de sodio" es la traducción de "sodium benzene phosphinate", deduzco que para "sodium benzene phosphonate" la traducción es "fenilfosfonato de sodio"? o es demasiado deducir?

Por otro lado, Papillon, veo que la fórmula que has aportado en tú último post (NaOP(O)(H)Ph) no se corresponde con la del enlace http://www.chemicalland21.com/specialtychem/perchem/SODIUM PHENYLPHOSPHINATE.htm (C6H6NaO2P). No soy químico, por lo que me imagino que se me escapa algo.

Un saludo,


----------



## papillon

Aunque parezcan diferentes, las formulas son iguales. Teniendo en cuenta que Ph = C6H5
C6H6NaO2P (formula total) = NaOP(O)(H)Ph (formula "estructural"). Tenemos 6 carbonos (C6), 6 hidrogenos (H6), un sodio (Na), un fosforo (P) y dos oxigenos (O2). El "uno" no se escribe. 

La unica diferencia es que he presentado la formula de manera "linear" para que puedas deducir le estructura.


----------



## frangs

Gracias por la aclaración Papillon. Estaba casi seguro de que me perdía algo.
¿Crees que la traducción de "sodium benzene phosphonate" puede ser "fenilfosfonato de sodio", igual que "fenilfosfinato de sodio" para "sodium benzene phosphinate"?

Un saludo.


----------



## papillon

Si, coincido con tu opinion.
Saludos


----------

